# ***OFFICIAL*** Paul Bradley vs. Chris Honeycutt Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Who the hell was that doctor? Dude doesn't even have blood on his face man. Bullshit.


----------

